# What time of day does an ooth hatch?



## chris_photo (Sep 20, 2006)

Is there any particular time of the day an ooth would hatch?

At night? in the mornings? or completely random?


----------



## jplelito (Sep 20, 2006)

Random is a safe answer!

But it does seem to me that certain species, for example the common and easy to get ahold of Miomantis paykullii, do often hatch out of the ootheca in the morning. I've also heard/read that some ooths will hatch pretty soon if kept in a dark area, and you suddenly flick on the lights, but I have never tried to verify this.

I did get some video of this once but the video camera wasn't that great.

I've also taken some photos (nothing like yours, I might add - but now I have a better camera, I just need to get the skill to use it!) of hatching ooths before but it has always been kind of a 'luck of the draw' situation where I happened to be around when it hatched, you know?


----------



## chris_photo (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info jplelito!

Earlier this year, I bought and ooth from a garden shop. I attached the ooth to an outside plant and I was lucky enough to see it hatching one morning. I was able to take some shots.







What I want to do this time is set up the lighting perfectly so it's more consistent with my other shots.


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2006)

Can hatch anytime. Totally random. See my H. Grandis pics in the general mantid forum.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 21, 2006)

Depending on species! Morning time from the first light to 2 hours later is the good time. Most of my oothecae hatched in the morning. My H. Coronatus ooth have been hatching consistently in the morning between 6am-8am while CHloroharpax Modesta ooth always hatched between 1pm-3pm. No fail!


----------

